# 450 hunting/shooting staff needed



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1195690


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

So do you have just a hunting staff? 

I love hunting and do it year around but I am not a fan of shoots? I do a lot of hunting with a lot of people and will talk to anyone about hunting and products I use. I can talk at the pro shops a ton I don't mind talking with people, I just never really liked shooting at events.


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

*Field staff*

Email sent


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*reply back to question*



05_sprcrw said:


> So do you have just a hunting staff?
> 
> I love hunting and do it year around but I am not a fan of shoots? I do a lot of hunting with a lot of people and will talk to anyone about hunting and products I use. I can talk at the pro shops a ton I don't mind talking with people, I just never really liked shooting at events.


absolutely! send me your credentials!


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

email sent


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Attn: all hunters/archers especially in southern regions.*



bowcrazyinco said:


> email sent


Got it thanks... replied back!

Attn: Hunters send me your information ASAP.
Attn: Archers send me your information ASAP.

[email protected]


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Calling all hunters/archers*



BOBBY MCGEE said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1195690



all PM'S answered! If you are hunter/archer that is self motivated and promotable tell me about yourself.:thumbs_up

Bobby McGee


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*PM answered*



BOBBY MCGEE said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1195690



all PM'S answered.... still need hunters/archers...:thumbs_up


----------



## hardbreak (Feb 14, 2006)

sent email


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*still accepting*

Send me what you have we are still taking cover letters, tell me who you are?

Nimrod Pack Systems, Inc.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

PM and e-mail sent.

Thank you.


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Pm*



MAG00 said:


> PM and e-mail sent.
> 
> Thank you.



got em thanks... i will keep you posted. Bobby


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*PM answered*



BOBBY MCGEE said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1195690


I am still accepting staff, please send me what you have?


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Sent you a PM a couple days ago


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Nimrod packs*

WE need more Hunters/Archers... send me what you have. Don't pass up this opportunity.

Nimrod Pack Systems, Inc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

pm and email sent a few days ago.


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mr. McGee,
I received your acceptance e-mail and I wanted to thank you for the great opportunity. I am looking forward to representing Nimrod in any way I can.

Thanks.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

BOBBY MCGEE said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1195690


Please visit our booth at Redding! And ask about our staff program.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to be part of the Staff, looking forward to working with you!


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

are you looking for any hunting staff in canada?


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*Canada*



NSSCOTT said:


> are you looking for any hunting staff in canada?


Absolutely! Please e-mail me your information. We appreciate your interest in Nimrod Pack Systems, Inc.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

I will be forwarding you my son's shooting resume along with my information.
Looking forward to hearing from you.
Shane


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks brotha I look forward to representing such a cool product!!!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sent a PM with some questions. Looking forward to response 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*still accepting*

please send me any information about you...:teeth:


----------



## AVIDOutdoors (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you not respond to emails pm's or posts? Still waiting on something


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

AVIDOutdoors said:


> Do you not respond to emails pm's or posts? Still waiting on something


I sure do! I have a ton of PM'S and e-mails to filter through. So I will respond shortly. thanks in advance.


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*replied back to your e-mail....*



AVIDOutdoors said:


> Do you not respond to emails pm's or posts? Still waiting on something


I responded to your e-mail.... thanks for the follow-up on archery talk


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## AVIDOutdoors (Sep 16, 2009)

BOBBY MCGEE said:


> I responded to your e-mail.... thanks for the follow-up on archery talk


Thanks for the update. I will keep you guys in mind in August..


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

AVIDOutdoors said:


> Thanks for the update. I will keep you guys in mind in August..


you are welcome, take care. To whoever that is interested I still have openings contact me asap.


----------



## walleyes13 (Sep 22, 2007)

Pm Sent.....I look forward to hearing back from you.

Eric


----------



## jwhisler (May 5, 2010)

Sent email to you Bobby. Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

E mail and PM sent a few days ago, just checking to see if you recieved them. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## walleyes13 (Sep 22, 2007)

I sent info a few days back and look forward to hearing back from you. Let me know if you need any more info. I will gladly get to you what you need.


----------



## BOBBY MCGEE (Jan 11, 2009)

*We are full*

Thanks to all that inquired about our Staff Positions. At this time we are full and will have to close this thread. We look forward to a great hunting/archery season. 

Team Nimrod


----------

